# mouse no longer works in x11 following a vnc connection



## forgiven_noob (Jan 11, 2020)

I installed and used x11vnc, it works fine remotely. My mouse worked fine before this, it still works in tty's, just not in x11.

However, after connecting the mouse on my host machine no longer works in x11, it does not work for ANY users or even after a reset.

I tried all the following with no success:

- restarting moused and verifying it was enabled
- reinstalling all x11 related things
- trying an new mouse
- trying a new usb port
- making a new user

I am still able to use my mouse remotely from VNC but not at all otherwise... I have been to the IRC and not found any solution to my issue

I launch x11vnc like this "x11vnc -rfbauth ~/.vnc/passwd -forever -display"

I have also tried letting x11 make its own xorg conf and removing my own. That did not work.


----------

